# Dateien mit .htaccess schützen



## Gaterif (14. November 2012)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Webseite.
Gegoogelt habe ich schon, habe allerdings nichts zufriedenstellendes gefunden.

Also:
Auf meiner Seite werden verschiedene Präsentationen aufgelistet. Wenn man die Seite aufruft soll keine Passwort abfrage kommen, allerdings wenn man auf die einzelnen Präsentationen klickt (sie anschauen bzw. downloaden will), soll die Passwort abfrage kommen.

Die Passwort abfrage funktioniert.

Mein ftp sieht so aus:
Die HTML-Datei zur Seite liegt in der obersten Ebene (ftp/).
Die Präsentationen und die .htaccess-Datei liegen in einem Unterordner (ftp/Dateien).

Allerdings wird, sobald man die Seite aufruft eine Passwort abfrage gemacht, diese will ich allerdings erst, wenn auf die Dateien zugegriffen wird.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Liebe Grüsse
Gaterif


----------



## abuzze (14. November 2012)

Du kannst die Authorisation in einer Files/-Filesmatch-Direktive unterbringen, sie wirkt sich  dann nur auf die betreffenden Dateien aus, nicht auf das gesamte Verzeichnis.

http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/core.html#filesmatch


----------



## Gaterif (14. November 2012)

```
AuthName "asdf"
AuthType Basic
AuthUserFile /Pfad/zu/.htpasswd
<FilesMatch "\.(ppt|doc|pdf)$">
Require valid-user
</FilesMatch>
```

Habe es jetzt so probiert, funktioniert allerdings auch noch nicht, die PW-Abfrage kommt immernoch 
bereits beim öffnen der Seite.


```
AuthName "asdf"
AuthType Basic
AuthUserFile /Pfad/zu/.htpasswd
<Files "*.pdf" "*.doc" "*.ppt">
Require valid-user
</Files>
```

So habe ich es auch bereits probiert und es hat nicht funktioniert.

Ich frage mich einfach, weshalb die Abfrage überhaupt kommt, denn die HTML-Datei ist nicht im selben Verzeichnis wie
die Dateien und in das Verzeichnis mit den Dateien und dem .htaccess wird erst zugegriffen, wenn man auf einen der
Links (zu den Dateien) auf der Seite klickt..
Ist das so, dass ein Webserver diesen Ordner bereits beim laden der Seite "abarbeitet", weil links von der Seite auf die
Dateien im Ordner verweisen?

Trotzdem Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## erik s. (15. November 2012)

Vielleicht hast du im Ordner mit den .html-Dateien auch eine .htaccess liegen?
Oder du hast in einem übergeordneten Ordner eine liegen?

Die .htaccess-Datei aus dem Unterordner Dateien hat keinen Einfluss auf den (ihr übergeordneten) Ordner ftp.


----------



## Gaterif (15. November 2012)

Im Übergeordneten Ordner hat es keine .htaccess Datei..
Könnte das ganze ein Problem mit den Browsern sein?
Wenn ich die Seite im Firefox öffne, kommt die PW-Abfrage bereits, wenn ich nicht auf die Dateien zugreife.
Wenn ich die Seite allerdings im Google Chrome öffne, kommt die PW-Abfrage (jedenfals meistens) erst, wenn ich auch auf die Dateien klicke.
Das ist jedenfalls erst so, seit ich die <FilesMatch> eingebaut habe, vorhin war es in beiden Browsern gleich...


----------

